# Plastidip questions



## bdauzy (Oct 27, 2013)

I plasti dipped the chrome bar above the trunk but between letting the layers dry the dip would kind of spread out in one specific spot revealing the chrome. Does the dip react differently to the chrome or was that one spot maybe not cleaned well enough? Also I have a 2011 1lt so I don't have any fog lights I just have the black plastic piece. Has anyone dipped this part of their cruze?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Did you apply the dip in even coats, if so how many? That could be the problem.


----------



## bdauzy (Oct 27, 2013)

Yea I made sure to do it in even coats. In the end I ended up doing 5 coats total. I ended up covering the chrome completely but that one spot didn't look right


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

That's odd, the only thing I can think of is it didn't get cleaned good enough.


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

it wasnt cleaned right....i would use soap and water, then a final wipe with NON acetone nail polish remover, or 70% isopropyl alcohol.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

I've done the chrome on two cars using both black and white dip without any issues. I agree with the above posters about cleaning it again/better. Good luck and post pics when it's done!


----------



## bdauzy (Oct 27, 2013)

I used soapy water with a magic eraser I'll have to try the isopropyl alcohol next


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

More than likely you had some type of silicone product on it (Wax, Detailer, Armor All) and it caused the issue. Just strip it off and clean it with a de-greaser and try it again.


----------



## Aus348 (Sep 22, 2013)

Use soapy water initally once that drys, apply rubbing alcohol on the area you plan on dipping, let that dry then go to town, make sure you spray from about one foot to 1 1/2 feet away, not too close and not too far.


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

For those of you that have used plastidip, how is it holding up to the regular wear and tear?? Rock, salt, bug chips, washing and so on. Is it something that you would have to peal off and redo once a year or something??


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

It really depends on how many coats you apply. I've had dip on my car for 6+ months now and no problems so far. 


Just Cruzin'


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks Trevor. Planned on doing at least 3 coats if not 4. Just going on the rims of the wives Spark. She doesn't want the whole wheel done, just part of it. Looks like I might have to do a wet dip ( that's that Fonz called it in his videos from PlastiDip )


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

No problem, I did at least 4 coats and then 2-3 coats of gloss on all the parts I dipped. 


Just Cruzin'


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Same.. I haven't dipped my cruze yet I'm actually doing that tomorrow but on a few other cars that I've had it holds up really well here (Denver, CO) without any issues of peeling as long as you use enough coats of it like he said at least 3-4.


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

A buddy at work did his mini and it has held up really well. Subscribe to the DipYourCar channel on Youtube. Fonzi answers a ton a good questions as well as shows off the new products available from PlastiDip like the new color shift additive. 

Color Changing Plasti Dip! (Chameleon) - YouTube


----------



## suds (Jan 6, 2014)

Just did my door and rear chrome today. Had the predip spray and worked really well. I don't see why alcohol wouldn't work. I recommend 6-8in away when spraying. After playing around with it, it reacts differently than paint. Spray the first coat light, the subsequent coats can be thicker than if you sprayed with paint. If you spray too thin it will take 8 or more coats. I don't think I am good enough with it yet to try the rims. I got some more to do on the car to get better. It definitely isn't spray paint. It acts way different.


----------



## opiedale (Jun 12, 2012)

I plasti dipped front and rear bow tie.. its holding up great


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Holding up fine through the winter so far. No issues at all.


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

Tried plasti dippin this yesterday. But when I went to remove the excess at the top of the chrome, plasti dip peeled right off. Wondering if anyone has tips on how to get a straight cut. It came off fine at the botttom because of the small gap.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bdauzy (Oct 27, 2013)

TGrayEco said:


> Tried plasti dippin this yesterday. But when I went to remove the excess at the top of the chrome, plasti dip peeled right off. Wondering if anyone has tips on how to get a straight cut. It came off fine at the botttom because of the small gap.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Theres a couple things you can do. The first is leave about an inch and a half and then when it dries peel it at a sharp angle away from the chrome piece. You can use an exacto knife if needed. Or you can mask everything off with no gap around the chrome then as soon as you spray peel off the tape same way as before while the plastidip is still wet. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

You know it's weird how some say to use alcohol. I have been dipping parts/wheels and moving to cars this summer and I have always waxed the areas I'm going to dip before appling. Use nu finish and on chrome(plastic) pieces just buff the area until the was has gotten through all of the water spots ect. Just throwing it out there try a good wax then spray. Make sure to get all of the wax off and if you decide to remove later the wax underneath will make it 10x easier. Just my .02

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I would think wax would make it not stick as well, wax is not the same as a clean surface. I clean everything I paint with 90% rubbing alcohol to remove any oils from hands touching it. I suspect this is what the OP has going on since this chrome piece gets touched when opening and closing the trunk. 
Alcohol also evaporates very quickly so you can be plasti-diping in no time since it drys so fast. 

My front and rear bowties were dipped in April 2012 and look just as good today almost 2 years later.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

When using real paint I am 100% with you on the alcohol however when dipping I have always waxed and always had great results. I had my trunk dipped on my cobalt ss for years and with every wash it looked as good as day 1. Also had my hood dipped but removed and while removing the coat of wax made it a lot easier to remove. When removing from my buddy's hood who didn't wax it sucked. Just my personal experience tho. Others may have better luck other ways tho just sharing my experience and saying it's worth a shot for the op. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

